# Contacts Wont Sync Or Backup



## arkard (Nov 13, 2011)

I just installed the most recent gummycharged GBE. It runs great just having issues with contacts not syncing. Backup assistant does not run. I have also tried to import contacts from SD card with it getting stuck about halfway and force closing which does not help me at all. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

